# Διαφοροποιημένες καταστάσεις συνειδητότητας και Ολυμπιακά μετάλλια



## Ambrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Μιλώντας για Altered States of Consciousness και τους Ολυμπιακούς, τι κάθονται και ντοπάρονται σαν τους χαζούς; Αν ήξεραν πώς να αλλάζουν κατά βούληση τα εγκεφαλικά τους κύματα, δεν θα χρειαζόντουσαν τη Σου-Λί.

Δύο ωραία άρθρα (το οποία δίστασα να επαναδημοσιεύσω λόγω προστασίας πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας):

http://www.mensvogue.com/health/articles/2006/12/18/mindroom?printable=true&currentPage=all
http://ezinearticles.com/?Brain-Frontiers---Neurofeedback-And-In-The-Zone-Performance&id=267635


----------

